# Algunas dudas con gentoo 10.1 (otras)

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, perdonen la pregunta pero soy nuevo en este sistema y tengo algunas dudas con respecto a la versión Gentoo 10.1 DVD x86:

1.- ¿la version 10.1 de gentoo tiene instalador gráfico  :Embarassed:  ?. es que había estado consultando en algunas pagina y aparecía que ya se podía instalar gentoo por este medio también, sin embargo no encuentro la opción en el dvd de gentoo10.1.

2.- De no tener instalador gráfico, he estado viendo las guías básicas de instalación de la pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml y también https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-212553.html sin embargo me parece (o así entiendo yo), son para los cd's de instalación minima y hay que descargar desde internet los archivos, el problema es que yo tengo un ancho de banda muy limitado, 16kbps de bajada y realmente tardaría una eternidad en descargar los archivos   :Rolling Eyes:  y es por eso que opté por la versión DVD para que fuera el sistema más completo sin necesitar de grandes descargas, además debo compartir el disco duro con una partición NTFS para los demás usuarios de la pc, por lo que necesitaría configurar tanto el particionamiento como el grub de arranque.

Agradeciendo desde ya sus respuestas, y disculpandome por plantear un tema que posiblemente sea bastante "conocido" por la comunidad y no merezca estar entre el foro, sin embargo realicé una busqueda y no encontré ninguna información sobre la versión 10.1 o similar que pudiera comprender.Last edited by miguel_senso on Thu Nov 12, 2009 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

Primero que nada.... Bienvenido a Gentoo

Antes, hasta el 2007 creo se publicaba un CD con entorno grafico para instalar Gentoo. Pero sin lugar a dudas la verguenza de gentoo siempre ha sido el entorno grafico para la instalación. por lo que siempre recomendamos usar el LiveCD minimal de Gentoo o cualquier otro LiveCD, yo particularmente uso el de Ubunto (es para lo unico que sirve)

El handbook oficial de gentoo es http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

leelo y sigue paso a paso las indicaciones. seguro si lo haces tendrás éxito en tu instalaciçon.

Saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, lo cierto es que las respuestas a tus preguntas si están en internet y en el foro, pero no es molestia aclarar los puntos:

1. Según se el instalador gráfico ya no existe, además nunca funcionó bien. Para instalar, lo mejor es seguir el handbook las guías que puedes ver en internet lo único que aportan son "optimizaciones" o consejos adicionales.

2. Gentoo se puede instalar desde cualquier LiveCD o LiveUSB no importa que no sea de Gentoo, te sirve el Ubuntu o Fedora que tienen buenas herramientas de particionado. Creo que debes pedirle a un amigo que te descargue los paquetes necesarios para que instales. Tal vez el LiveDVD de Gentoo tenga los archivos necesarios (no lo he visto pero lo supongo), pero están un poco desactulizados, aun así te sirve para una instalación offline. Por lo de compartir el HDD con otros sistemas no tendrás problemas usa la búsqueda y encontraras cosas muy especificas, si no siempre puedes preguntar.

Suerte.

----------

## will198

Hola,

El instalador gráfico del live cd 2008.1 funciona (al menos a mi) pero te deja una instalación que te da muchos problemas para actualizar paquetes (a modo de ejemplo te instala paquetes en desuso que crean conflictos con otros básico... no puedes quitar unos y no puedes actualizar otros porque no tienes lo que dan conflicto... la pescadilla que se muerde la cola)

Yo te recomiendo el minimal cd... con una excepción, si tienes dificultades para recompilar el kernel, yo me aseguraría de tener una imagen del kernell funcionando y alguna partición con linux (o un live cd... preferiblemente una partición) porque bajo mi punto de vista uno de los mayores problemas de la instalación de gentoo es la falta de un kernel genérico precompilado (no todos sabemos compilar un kernel a la primera... y hay un riesgo de un kernel panic que no te deje solucionar el problema)

bien venido a gentoo

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, mil gracias por sus respuestas y por responder tan pronto, es algo realmente sorprendente  :Shocked: .

Tengo otra pregunta, veo que ustedes concuerdan en que se puede hacer la instalación con el LiveCD de alguna otra distribución:  *Quote:*   

> por lo que siempre recomendamos usar el LiveCD minimal de Gentoo o cualquier otro LiveCD, yo particularmente uso el de Ubunto (es para lo unico que sirve) 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo se puede instalar desde cualquier LiveCD o LiveUSB no importa que no sea de Gentoo, te sirve el Ubuntu o Fedora que tienen buenas herramientas de particionado.

 

Sin embargo quisiera preguntarles, se puede usar ese LiveCD para el particionado solamente, o para todo el proceso???.

Otra consulta y tal vez la más importante, cuál es la contraseña de root del LiveDVD de gentoo??, puesto que no puedo utilizar Gparted (que si viene incluido en el DVD de gentoo 10.1), a causa de que no me deja entrar como root, buscando un poco encontre en una pagina que era tecniso o root, mas no me funcionó  :Confused:  .

De nuevo mil gracias por la ayuda proporcionada, he tenido un par de experiencias con Sabayon Linux y ahora quiero intentar con Gentoo aunque si es un poco diferente, seguiré intentando y le comentaré mi experiencia, con sus consejos estoy viendo que no parece tan complicado como al principio   :Smile:   espero que así sea   :Very Happy:   gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

necesitas un live si o si para arrancar. cualquiera sirve.

el de ubuntu es re comodo porque tiene miles de programas onda gparted, que si no estas canchero con cfdisk o fdisk, es re intuitivo.

ademas, podes usar la pc mientras compilas gentoo.

personalmente levanto el live o alguna instalacion de cualquier distro que tengas tambien sirve.

instalas el sistema base desde el live y podes reiniciar, o no. yo instalo todo, y recien levanto mi nuevo gentoo con todo listo, asi no tengo la pc parada nada.

----------

## demostenes

 *Quote:*   

> Otra consulta y tal vez la más importante, cuál es la contraseña de root del LiveDVD de gentoo??, puesto que no puedo utilizar Gparted (que si viene incluido en el DVD de gentoo 10.1), a causa de que no me deja entrar como root, buscando un poco encontre en una pagina que era tecniso o root, mas no me funcionó  .

 

debes poner :

```
sudo gparted
```

No tiene contraseña. Y sí, el live te sirve para todo el proceso, pero lo más rápido es hacerlo desde una consola ya que básicamente consiste en:

1 particionado

2 montaje de las particiones

3 obtención del stage y del snapshot

4 decompresión de ambos

5 obtención del kernel y posterior compilación (a mano o a máquina -genkernel- )

6 instalación del grub

7 reinicio y emerge --sync; emerge -uDNv world

PD: Bienvenido

----------

## miguel_senso

Gracias por la respuesta demostenes, estoy intentando con esa opción, sin embargo he de confesar que está algo complicado de primer intento, pero ahí voy paso a paso   :Smile: .

Con respecto a las demás respuestas muchas gracias, pero sigo con la duda, tengo un cd de ubuntu que estoy usando solo para el arranque, (también tengo otros como los de sabayon y mandriva), por lo que me interesa saber mas o menos como es que se hace, si me lo pudieran esclarecer otro poco se los agradecería más, si me pudieran dar más detalles es que soy bastante novato con esta distro y de verdad me interesa aprender más sobre este metodo alternativo de instalación.

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA!!! Y ANTE TODO POR SU PACIENCIA!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

cualquier distro te anda. nombramos ubuntu porque por ahi es la mas comun.

pero cualquiera q se te ocurra. incluso puppy linux

----------

## demostenes

miguel_senso, de los puntos que te he indicado ¿donde está el problema?

Lo digo para especificar más.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## miguel_senso

Muchas gracias pelelademadera, si entiendo a que te refieras a que utilice un liveCD, el problema es ¿para que lo uso?, o sea booteo con él y luego????, perdona la insistencia, pero me parece mejor salir de dudas completamente aunque moleste, a quedarme con la duda y no haber aprendido  :Embarassed:  , agradezco mucho la paciencia.

demostenes, mil gracias por responder y prestarte a ayudarme, estoy siguiento esta guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1, me quedo en el paso 5a de esa guía (me cuesta un poco porque no se como permanecer como root en el liveCD, y utilizo solo el comando sudo), según tu lista, me quedo en el paso 3 si mal no entiendo.

 *Quote:*   

> 1 particionado
> 
> 2 montaje de las particiones
> 
> 3 obtención del stage y del snapshot
> ...

 

Como nota adicional, tengo un ancho de banda muy bajo (16kbps de descarga), por eso es que me parece un poco problematico las grandes descargas, por eso me hicieron el favor de descargar en otro sitio el dvd de gentoo 10.1 muchas gracias.

DE ANTEMANO MIL GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA, AGRADEZCO SU PACIENCIA E INTERÉS PARA AYUDAR A UN NOVATO CON LA INSTALACIÓN DE ESTA DISTRIBUCIÓN.

----------

## demostenes

miguel_senso, vamos a ver:

Supongo que estás en /mnt/gentoo  y que has seguido la guía a pies juntillas. 

Si no estás cómodo con el sudo pues ejecuta:

```

sudo passwd root

su -

```

en la primera introduce la clave que quieras, confírmala y entra con cuenta root con el comando su -.

```

usuario@demostenes:~$ su -

Contraseña: 

root@demostenes:~#   cd /mnt/gentoo

root@demostenes:~#   wget http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

root@demostenes:~#   wget http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20091110.tar.bz2

```

Tú debes usar el repositorio que mejor te venga. Una vez obtenidos el stage y el portage hay que decomprimirlos según los apartados 5b y 5c

```

root@demostenes:~#  tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2

root@demostenes:~#  tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

```

Sigue el manual ahora y pregunta si tienes más problemas.

Saludos

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola y bienvenido miguel_senso

Mi experiencia (poca) siempre falta mas  :Wink:  . La mejor marera es seguir paso a paso el Gentoo Handbook si tienes una maquina rápida, en cuestión de horas tienes todo el Gentoo base como debe ser. Después poco a poco vas viendo que sistema gráfico te gusta y cuando termines veras lo super que es Gentoo. De paso, puedes tener todos los entornos gráficos que quieras sin problema.

Nota: siempre contaras con este fabuloso foro, lo digo por los años que tengo leyéndolo (mi lectura religiosa diaria al frente de la maquina) :Very Happy: 

----------

## miguel_senso

Muchas gracias demostenes, sumamente útil su ayuda, solo tengo una última pregunta, cuando estaba cargando el liveDVD, cuando cargaba presioné Alt+F1 para poder ver las líneas de código y cambiar mi teclado del predeterminado al 13 es, el cual leí es el que se utiliza para teclado latino, sin embargo no funcionó, hay alguna manera de forzar que lea el teclado latino y no el estadounidense???, gracias por su ayuda, espero ser un poco menos molesto luego de la instalación   :Sad:   puesto que he tenido un poco de experiencia con portage, (en sus comienzos Sabayon Linux solo utilizaba portage y ahí fue donde conocí un poco el sistema), gracias por la paciencia mostrada.

Realmente muy agradecido con toda la comunidad, les agradezco muchisimo toda su ayuda.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
loadkeys es
```

Salud!

----------

## demostenes

```
loadkeys es
```

Bueno, por la mañana más ahora es hora de dormir ya, que aquí ya es 13 de noviembre desde hace algo más de dos horas.   :Wink: 

----------

## miguel_senso

muchas gracias, probé el comando

```
#loadkeys es

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz
```

sin embargo, no me funcionó, sigue sin cambiar el teclado  :Crying or Very sad:  , y no aparecen todos los simbolos tales como los dos puntos (necesario para las direcciones de internet).

Gracias por sus respuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El comando loadkeys solo funciona bajo una consola real, una de las tty a las que se accede con ctrl + alt + Fn.

Estás tratando de instalar Gentoo desde el livedvd nuevo cierto? De ser así, no se que usa como entorno de escritorio por que nunca lo he visto pero si se trata de cambiar la configuración de teclas para que funcionen en X, entonces deberías buscar entre las opciones de lo-que-sea-que-se-use como entorno de escritorio en el livedvd.

Gnome o KDE supongo, por ser los mas populares pero como no uso ninguno de los dos no sé indicarte como llegar hasta la opción que cambia la distribución del teclado.

Salud!

PD: Bienvenido!

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola Inodoro_Pereyra, efectivamente estoy tratando de instalar el sistema desde el nuevo live DVD, el cual es por defecto KDE 4, y utilizo Konsole, como consola (si mal no recuerdo es la consola predeterminada de KDE), voy a intentar lo que me indicas, muchas gracias, por hoy creo que he tenido bastante aprendizaje, así que proximamente les indicaré como me va, puesto que no pienso abandonar este reto, seguiré hasta poder instalar gentoo en mi pc  :Very Happy:  .

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS LO QUE SE TOMARON EL TIEMPO Y LA MOLESTIA DE AYUDARME, MUY AGRADECIDO, jamás había encontrado un foro tan atento y con personas tan amables de responder tan rápido  :Shocked:  , agradezco también sus mensajes de bienvenida son una comunidad maravillosa.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No soy asiduo a otros foros como para comparar pero ya van varios que mencionan lo mismo así que algo de cierto debe haber en eso de la amabilidad.

Si es por la velocidad, de nuevo no puedo comparar, pero por regla general siempre hay alguien de guardia en el foro  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

PD: No sé como se cambia la distribución de teclado en KDE pero ya vendrá alguien mas detrás mío que te indique.

----------

## Txema

Yo tengo KDE4, pero nunca he usado las herramientas gráficas para cambiar los locales, lo he hecho siempre, valga la redundancia, configurando los locales.

Por lo que estoy viendo hay una opción al entrar en Preferencias que se llama Región e Idioma y dentro de esta, Disposición del teclado, ahí deberías poder hacer lo que pretendes, aunque no te aseguro que funcione desde ahí.

Saludos.

----------

## miguel_senso

Muchas gracias Txema, si funcionó a la perfección, a postearlo iba cuando me percaté de tu respuesta, si funciona muchas gracias.

Tengo otra pregunta, para variar, de momento sigo con la instalación y estoy descargando Portage, y veo que tardará aproximadamente unos 30 minutos (no me quejo por ello pues que es un tiempo relativamente corto), sin embargo me surge la duda, cuando termine la instalación, tendré algún entorno gráfico??? o sea, KDE o algo, y de no tener ningun entorno, de tener que descargarlo, hay alguna forma de obtenerlo del DVD de Gentoo 10.1  :Question:  junto con los programas del DVD, tales como K3B, Opera, etc , puesto que si Portage tardará ese tiempo, el entorno gráfico por ser mucho más grande (me agradaría tener disponible KDE de preferencia), y sus librerías tardarán una eternidad a mi velocidad de descarga sin contar que a veces la red tiende a caerse  :Crying or Very sad:  , y sería mejor evitarlas lo más posible, o por evitarlas complicaría más la instalación???.

De momento no creo ir tan mal para la primera vez, espero que así siga  :Very Happy:  .

DE ANTEMANO MUY AGRADECIDO POR SUS RESPUESTAS Y POR EL EMPEÑO EN AYUDAR A UN NOVATO!.

----------

## carlos plaza

Mira miguel_senso

 *miguel_senso wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias Txema, si funcionó a la perfección, a postearlo iba cuando me percaté de tu respuesta, si funciona muchas gracias.
> 
> Tengo otra pregunta, para variar, de momento sigo con la instalación y estoy descargando Portage, y veo que tardará aproximadamente unos 30 minutos (no me quejo por ello pues que es un tiempo relativamente corto), sin embargo me surge la duda, cuando termine la instalación, tendré algún entorno gráfico??? o sea, KDE o algo, y de no tener ningun entorno, de tener que descargarlo, hay alguna forma de obtenerlo del DVD de Gentoo 10.1  junto con los programas del DVD, tales como K3B, Opera, etc , puesto que si Portage tardará ese tiempo, el entorno gráfico por ser mucho más grande (me agradaría tener disponible KDE de preferencia), y sus librerías tardarán una eternidad a mi velocidad de descarga sin contar que a veces la red tiende a caerse  , y sería mejor evitarlas lo más posible, o por evitarlas complicaría más la instalación???.
> 
> De momento no creo ir tan mal para la primera vez, espero que así siga  .
> ...

 

Después que termines con el sistema base, debes configurar xorg para que tengas X aquí tienes todo una de las cosas que te podrás dar cuenta poco a poco es lo bien que esta la documentación.  :Wink:  y como siempre digo, disfruta la instalación que se aprende un mundo.

----------

## upszot

antes que nada ... Bienvenido a gentoo miguel_senso 

  debido a lo que mencionaste del problema de baja velocidad a internet te recomiendo que leas esto...

[Mini-HowTo] Deltup, ahorra +75% en descargas  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-233460.html

de seguro puede serte de utilidad...

saludos

----------

## miguel_senso

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, aún sigo en la lucha por instalar gentoo en mi pc, puesto que tristemente luego de haber descargado portage, me puse a descargar el  stage3 de 180 megas (poco más de 3 horas puesto que si tengo suerte baja 1 mega por minuto  :Sad:  ), pero cuando ya llevaba poco más de 59% se me reinició la conexión de internet y perdí la descarga, intenté un par de veces más, pero ese día mi conexión estaba muy inestable y no pude continuar, aproposito, hay alguna manera de poder descargar estos archivos, meterlos en un disco extraible usb y descomprimirlos en el sistema?, para poder evitar ese tipo de inconvenientes de conexión.

Sin embargo continúo intentando en mis ratos libres   :Smile: .

Muchas gracias de nuevo por sus respuestas.

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola miguel_senso

 *miguel_senso wrote:*   

> Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, aún sigo en la lucha por instalar gentoo en mi pc, puesto que tristemente luego de haber descargado portage, me puse a descargar el  stage3 de 180 megas (poco más de 3 horas puesto que si tengo suerte baja 1 mega por minuto  ), pero cuando ya llevaba poco más de 59% se me reinició la conexión de internet y perdí la descarga, intenté un par de veces más, pero ese día mi conexión estaba muy inestable y no pude continuar, aproposito, hay alguna manera de poder descargar estos archivos, meterlos en un disco extraible usb y descomprimirlos en el sistema?, para poder evitar ese tipo de inconvenientes de conexión.
> 
> Sin embargo continúo intentando en mis ratos libres  .
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo por sus respuestas.

 

Sencillo te lo bajas desde la misma dirección que te dice el manual

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml y seleccionas el servidor de tu gusto, se encuentra en gentoo/releases/ y son como 133 megas.

Te aconsejo leas bien el handbook y trata de entender la lógica de la instalación después se te hará todo muy sencillo.  :Wink: 

----------

## ClonX

 *miguel_senso wrote:*   

> Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, aún sigo en la lucha por instalar gentoo en mi pc, puesto que tristemente luego de haber descargado portage, me puse a descargar el  stage3 de 180 megas (poco más de 3 horas puesto que si tengo suerte baja 1 mega por minuto  ), pero cuando ya llevaba poco más de 59% se me reinició la conexión de internet y perdí la descarga, intenté un par de veces más, pero ese día mi conexión estaba muy inestable y no pude continuar, aproposito, hay alguna manera de poder descargar estos archivos, meterlos en un disco extraible usb y descomprimirlos en el sistema?, para poder evitar ese tipo de inconvenientes de conexión.
> 
> Sin embargo continúo intentando en mis ratos libres  .
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo por sus respuestas.

 

hola Miguel

respondiendo a lo que preguntas, si, si puedes descargar tanto portage como stage3 a un disco o llave usb desde otro ordenador y luego descomprimirlos en el ordenador que estas haciendo la instalación, es cosa que montes el usb y copies portage y stage3 a /mnt/gentoo y sigas con los pasos de descomprimirlos y lo que sigue del handbook.

lo otro, cuando termines con la instalación no tendrás entorno gráfico, para eso deberás continuar con el manual de instalación de "xorg" y luego de un escritorio (ej: gnome, kde, xfce) o gestor de ventanas (ej: fluxbox, openbox). Yo te sugiero un gestor de ventanas ya que son menos paquetes a instalar y podrás tener instalado un entorno gráfico en menos tiempo, tanto los escritorios como los gestores de ventanas que te nombro de ejemplo son de los que existe un manual en la documentación de gentoo, lo que te facilitara la instalación, pero no olvides que hay mas opciones. 

Por otro lado, te sugiero una vez tengas instalado tu sistema te descargues un navegador tipo links o elinks, ya que al ser en modo texto podrás navegar de forma más eficiente con tu conexión.

El resto de programas que quieras para tu equipo, ya los iras instalando de a poco.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> pero cuando ya llevaba poco más de 59% se me reinició la conexión de internet y perdí la descarga, 

 

No se si te he entendido bien ni si ya te ha dicho lo que voy a decirte alguien, no tengo mucho tiempo ahora pero si emerge te falla no se pierde lo que tengas descargado es suficiente con: emerge --resume.

----------

## pelelademadera

claro que si, bajalo desde el S.O que uses, y luego montas el dispositivo cuando corras el live, y descomprimis.

----------

## paynalton

leyendo los diferentes post recordé porque me enamoré de Gentoo.

Es simplemente divertido instalarlo jejjee, y aprendes mucho sobre linux al hacerlo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, también puedes continuar tus descargas con wget, algo así como:

```
wget -c URL_del_archivo
```

Para instalaciones interrumpidas, como ya dijeron basta hacer "emerge --resume".

Tal vez un gestor de ventanas se te complique un poco de momento porque eres novato y esperas algo muy amigable LXDE puede ser ideal para ti, lo mejor es que hay guía de instalación para que aprendas otras cosas de portage y sea algo fácil de descargar:

* http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/LXDE

* http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Gentoo

Suerte

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad por sus respuestas, no había podido contestar porque no había podido continuar con mi instalación de gentoo desde ese día, no había podido tener tiempo libre para dedicarselo   :Sad:  , sin embargo hoy pude continuar, y he llegado todo bien siguiendo el handbook al pie de la letra, hasta el punto 7.b, de descarga del núcleo, mientras ejecutaba 

```
# emerge gentoo-sources
```

aparecieron algunos errores los cuales listo a continuación:

```
sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8)

sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8)

bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8)

bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8)

```

y luego de estar un buen rato detenido, casi 45 minutos  :Confused:  , la instalación no pasó de este punto 

```
 * Applying 2900_makefile-changes.patch (-p0+) ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying 4100_dm-bbr.patch (-p0+) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying 4200_fbcondecor-0.9.6.patch (-p0+) ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying 4400_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch (-p0+) ...                        [ ok ]

```

detuve la compilación y traté de hacer lo que me habían dicho de cambiar el lenguaje con 

```
 loadkeys es
```

pero me salió lo siguiente:

```
sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8)

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz
```

y la verdad no se que habré hecho mal, agradeceré cualquier ayuda que puedan proporcionarme.

De antemano muy agradecido.[/quote]

----------

## pelelademadera

miguel. lo mas facil para arrancar es comenzar por una distro precompilada, llamese ubuntu/suse/sabayon/..... en fin, hay milas, cada cual tiene lo suyo. la mas similar a gentoo es sabayon, o podria ser ututo. esta ultima no la use nunca. y lo mejor que podes hacer es acostumbrarte a usar la consola, no porque sea lo mejor, sino que si algun dia se te mueren las X x cualquier motivo, lo levantas facilmente desde algun tty.

el live lo tenes que usar para poder hacer el chroot. no necesariamente tenes que arrancar de un live, podes arrancar de una sistema instalado en tu pc. abris una terminal y listo, seguis el manual.

basicamente lo que tenes que hacer es lo siguiente. booteas el live y particionas el disco. minimo 2 particiones, el / y la swap, recomiendo varias mas, perocon 2 q es lo minimo va. luego las montas en /mnt/gentoo y montas todas las particiones que vallas a usar. o sea, si usas un /home, lo montas en /mnt/gentoo/home. luego bajas el stage3 y la imagen de portage. copias a /mnt/gento y descomprimis como dice el manual de gentoo. y luego pasas a hacer el chroot y compilas lo basico, el kernel, grub y dhcpcd si usas dhcp para conectarte a la red. reinicias y ya podes arrancar con los emerge...

el live te sirve tambien para ir leyendo el manual mientras particionas y demas, para poder seguir el tema.

EDIT: q boludo, lei solo la 1º pagina....  :Confused: 

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola gracias por las respuestas, es cierto que he olvidado mencionar algunos aspectos con los que estaba instalando el sistema gracias por recordarme, estoy utilizando un disco de Sabayon Linux (el 3.5 POD que es una versión en CD algo antigua) para instalar gentoo, el stage 3 y portage los descargué aparte, luego los copie desde una memoria USB hacia /mnt/gentoo donde los descomprimí y todo funcionó muy bien hasta ese momento  :Wink: , luego el problema se presentó al hacer # emerge gentoo-sources, porque me aparecian los problemas del idioma, los cuales por lo visto han dado batalla para la instalación del kernell, porque el paquete se descargó muy bien pero nunca terminó de instalarse luego de mas de 1 hora  :Sad: , sin embargo revisé seguí con el manual y al hacer 

```
# ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

si aparecía mi kernell, pero siempre antes de cualquier cosa el error:

```
sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8) 

sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8) 

bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8) 

bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES.utf8) 
```

y luego intenté emerger genkernel pero tuvo errores y no funcionó, así que no pude continuar con la instalación  :Crying or Very sad: .

Agradeceré cualquier tipo de ayuda o consejo con este problema, el equipo en el que trato de instalar es un:

-Procesador Celeron D a 2.16Ghz

-Disco duro de 4 Gigas (de momento es solo para aprender y luego  implementarlo en  mis equipos de uso diario al poder hacer una instalación exitosa  :Very Happy: )

-512 Mb de memoria Ram DDR1

-Motherboard Biostar U8668D

mis particiones están:

-32 Mb ext2 para inicio

-128 Mb Swap

- Resto del disco ext3 para el sistema.

Agradeciendo desde ya cualquier ayuda que puedan proporcinarme y la paciencia que han tenido con este tema que tipicamente son errores de novato (y claramente lo soy  :Embarassed: ) gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un:

nano /etc/locale.gen y agrega una linea como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

 

luego hace

```
locale-gen
```

y hace el emerge gentoo-sources

luego vas con 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/kernel***
```

***sirve para diferenciarlo de otros kernels que puedas tener.

recorda que los controladores del disco tenes que compilarlos como driver, y no como modulo, en el kernel seria un *

----------

